# Hyatt Windward point or Hyatt Beach House



## Dunk (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello, does anyone who has stayed at both of these have a preference?
Beach House has a higher rating but a lot of the reviews are old.
Thanks


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 19, 2017)

Beach House seems better for families. We stayed with 2 couples at Winward Point and loved it. They delivered bikes for the week very low rates. We toured Beach House while we were there, looked older more worn, not as updated . Many will disagree with this as young kids love it there


----------



## Kal (Mar 19, 2017)

Dunk said:


> Hello, does anyone who has stayed at both of these have a preference?
> Beach House has a higher rating but a lot of the reviews are old.
> Thanks


Windward Pointe has extremely nice interior design and décor; the grounds are very attractive.

The Beach House is situated in a better location, not the best, but not next to the airport as is Windward.

Including location in Key West and resort, on a 10 scale, I would rate Windward at 7 and the Beach House at 5.


----------



## Panina (Mar 20, 2017)

Beach House is much more relaxing  outdoors as you do not hear the planes like you do at windward.  The rooms are a little nicer at windward.  I prefer staying at Beach House.  You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 20, 2017)

It must depend on your room at Winward as we were facing the ocean and never heard any planes all week. We could walk to the beach across the street. We will try Beach House too as we own there and have never been


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 20, 2017)

Tucson traveler said:


> Beach House seems better for families. We stayed with 2 couples at Winward Point and loved it. They delivered bikes for the week very low rates. We toured Beach House while we were there, looked older more worn, not as updated . Many will disagree with this as young kids love it there


We are staying at Winward Point Memorial Day week, does the resort offer the bike rental?  thanks so much


----------



## Dunk (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## sts1732 (Mar 20, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> We are staying at Winward Point Memorial Day week, does the resort offer the bike rental?  thanks so much


You can make arrangements thru the concierge for just about any thing.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 20, 2017)

The hotel gave us the # for bike rentals ,price was very cheap and they deliver and pick up. We didnt even need to be there for pick up


----------



## frankhi (Mar 25, 2017)

We have stayed at both (actually all 3). The units in both are very nice, but we prefer the pool and grounds of the beach house much more than windward, so would pick beach house. Sunset harbor is not as nice as either, but its location make it the most popular.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 11, 2017)

A little off topic, but there seem to be several Hyatt Key West owners on this thread.  It seems like Hyatt Sunset Harbor's MF's are significantly higher than HBH or HWP....  $1600 vs $1260 or thereabouts...  Is this true, and if yes, is there a simple explanation why 25 percent higher?


----------



## Panina (Apr 11, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> A little off topic, but there seem to be several Hyatt Key West owners on this thread.  It seems like Hyatt Sunset Harbor's MF's are significantly higher than HBH or HWP....  $1600 vs $1260 or thereabouts...  Is this true, and if yes, is there a simple explanation why 25 percent higher?


I know when I did the Hgvc  tour last year, they were selling units in both windward and beach house, not sunset. Not sure if they somehow supplement maintenance.  Both windward and beach house have many more units then sunset, so logic says more money is needed from each owner to maintain outside amenities and grounds.  Also sunset is directly on the water so the building probably needs more maintenance due to the elements.


----------



## Kal (Apr 11, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> A little off topic, but there seem to be several Hyatt Key West owners on this thread.  It seems like Hyatt Sunset Harbor's MF's are significantly higher than HBH or HWP....  $1600 vs $1260 or thereabouts...  Is this true, and if yes, is there a simple explanation why 25 percent higher?


Sunset Harbor is older than the other two properties.  It only as 41 units compared to about 80 at the Beach House and even more at Windward.  Sunset Harbor has gone thru upgrades on the Living Room & Kitchen with major Bathroom work coming soon. Windward has marine environment friendly materials of construction while Sunset has marine unfriendly materials.  All this translates to higher MF at Sunset.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 11, 2017)

Kal said:


> Sunset Harbor is older than the other two properties.  It only as 41 units compared to about 80 at the Beach House and even more at Windward.  Sunset Harbor has gone thru upgrades on the Living Room & Kitchen with major Bathroom work coming soon. Windward has marine environment friendly materials of construction while Sunset has marine unfriendly materials.  All this translates to higher MF at Sunset.


Thanks Kal!  Sunset Harbor location  is awesome too, as I have heard described by you and others...  Do you happen to know check in/check out days for the HBH and HSH? If I wanted a week 4 at one and 5 at the other, do you know if they have the same schedule so I could do this without booking one or two nights at a hotel in between?


----------



## Kal (Apr 11, 2017)

HSH and HBH are both Sunday check-in.  There is also a Thu to Sun option for both.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Kal said:


> HSH and HBH are both Sunday check-in.  There is also a Thu to Sun option for both.


Thanks...  Now I just need to decide if


Kal said:


> HSH and HBH are both Sunday check-in.  There is also a Thu to Sun option for both.


Kal, are owners of HWP, HSH, and HBH able to use each others facilities, I guess this would mainly mean pools?  Do all three have onsite parking?  I would assume if there is parking at HSH, that would be restricted to HSH owners/guests?  Are there any other shared benefits that you know of...?  Thanks in advance for taking the time to help us  think clearly about a consecutive week purchase.  We think we would like two weeks, but are trying to decide whether a mid stay change makes sense.


----------



## Kal (Apr 12, 2017)

For facilities, each resort is stand alone where there is no sharing.  Of course, if you have friends staying at one resort, you can join them and no drama.

For on-site parking, HBH has free ground level parking, likewise for HWP.  HSH has a parking pass for guests at the adjacent multi-floor parking garage (cost is $15 per week).  If you have a friend staying at HSH, they can get you a pass at their cost.  Otherwise general public parking in the garage is very spendy!!  Parking in Old Town is extremely limited.

If you are looking to purchase a week 4 & 5 at the same resort, it will be a challenge.  For HSH, I would say it is close to impossible if cost is an object.

A mid-stay combo would give you 10 nights.  That's good for KW, but you would have to have the points to do it.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Kal said:


> For facilities, each resort is stand alone where there is no sharing.  Of course, if you have friends staying at one resort, you can join them and no drama.
> 
> For on-site parking, HBH has free ground level parking, likewise for HWP.  HSH has a parking pass for guests at the adjacent multi-floor parking garage (cost is $15 per week).  If you have a friend staying at HSH, they can get you a pass at their cost.  Otherwise general public parking in the garage is very spendy!!  Parking in Old Town is extremely limited.
> 
> ...


Thanks!  Actually we are considering a week at HBH and a week at HSH, so we would have to move, but would get 14 nights....


----------



## melroseman (Apr 20, 2017)

We will be at the Beach House later this year.  I understand there is a shuttle to downtown Key West from the Marriott next door?  Is it available to non-Marriott guests, even for a fee?  And if so, what is the fee?

Many thanks in advance...


----------

